
Web Piracy Bills Invite a Protracted Battle - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/16/technology/web-piracy-bills-invite-a-protracted-battle.html?_r=1
======
pasbesoin
Numerous, good arguments have been made that these are not (at least and
particularly with respect to the Internet) really "piracy" bills. They are
censorship bills.

I would prefer to see that reflected in e.g. news headlines. Start calling
them "censorship" bills, and the stories might get a bit more attention. And
outrage.

P.S. I'm not criticizing this HN post's title: Policy is to cite the article's
title. Rather, an observation on all the use of "piracy" terminology
surrounding this. (In good part defined by the selection of the title/name for
H.R. 3261 -- nice trick, that.)

